
Netflix Offline Mode - pzaich
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/54816?tnid=54816&ref=producthunt
======
stygiansonic
Two years ago: [http://www.techhive.com/article/2860360/netflix-says-
offline...](http://www.techhive.com/article/2860360/netflix-says-offline-
viewing-is-never-going-to-happen.html)

